# Took some pics



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Tell me which picture is your favourite 
This is buttercup wanting to go on the mini trampoline

Chestnut in the plants

The broody girl


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

They are all really nice but if I had to choose I would say the brown hen picture..


----------

